# Velour vs. commando drapes



## cmick (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi all,

Posting in lighting, hope that's ok.

I need to gather quotes for new drapes for an old theatre.

Pretty big stage...fly-tower & wings etc...

Looking for feedback on the topics of:

Velour vs. commando
Pleated vs. non-pleated 
Degrees of pleating

Originally, I believed that the rear backdrop (36 x 24) should be black pleated velour. All other legs (10') & tabs I thought could be commando for cost savings.
The theatre manager believes that commando & velour should not be mixed. 
My hunch was that the rear velour is more lit and thus deserves to have a richer look and that the legs are more or less in the shadows and the drape difference would not be that noticable.
Also, from an artist perspective, isn't it just nicer walking onto a stage with velour drapes.
Also any opinions on what to pleat and by what degree would be greatly appreciated.

350 seat theatre...live music, drama, kids shows etc...

Thank-you for any input,
Craig
Picton, Ontario


----------



## BillESC (Oct 31, 2009)

Personally, I'd choose one or the other and not a mix. Unless money is not an object, commando cloth will be about a third the cost.

By all means, have the drapes sewn with 50% added fullness and consider 75% or even 100% added fullness for the act curtain and valance. Oh, and the act curtain and valance should be sewn in velour.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 31, 2009)

Moving this thread to "Facility" forum.

I agree with your director that all fabric used for your basic set of soft goods should be the same type and weight of material. If commando cloth is used, it should be lined for opacity, which adds considerably to the cost. I would go with flat-sewn legs and borders, and a rear curtain (traveler?) of 50% fullness, of the heaviest velour you can afford, at least 16 oz., preferably 20 oz.

See the thread http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting/10426-cyclorama-dealers.html for suggestions for vendors, should you need that.


----------



## cmick (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply guys.

Having read your responses, I realize that perhaps what I need answered is:

If money is of no concern, is it worth it to have black velour curtains?

Will it make much difference from the audience perspective to have velour over commando?

Do you feel that commando rear drapes will cheapen the stage from an artists perspective?

Front traveller curtain & top (sorry about terminology) was replaced in the last decade with nice red velour and looks great btw.

Craig


----------



## Van (Oct 31, 2009)

If money is no object then by all means Velour is the way to go. Much nicer look, much richer feel, especially in a multiuse faciltiy. I'm a fan of commando for legs and borders when used for masking for straight plays and theatrical productions. For presentations; dance concerts, public address, talent shows Velour will give you a much richer feel. 
Fullness vs. Flat. Argh I hate this debate! A lot of designers I work with want flat because it "goes away" better. however I occasionally get the designer who wants fullness as well. One thing I have discovered over the years is this. If you have flat soft goods you can always tie them with fullness built in. This technicque does not give you the exact same look as pleats but it does carry over some of that presentational look.


----------



## Footer (Oct 31, 2009)

Agreed with Van here. I am putting in a full soft good bid in the next week or two, and its going to 0 fullness on everything. Legs and borders I would stay away from any fullness. If you are going to be using your upstage traveler often and not going to be using it as a blackout drop at any time in the future, then go with some fullness. I don't know if I would do 100%, but some won't kill you. If you want to meet in the middle, get it cut 10-20' longer then your pipes and you can tie the fullness in. To do that...

Tie both ends to the end of the pipe. Then tie the center to the center of the pipe. Then tie the center of each piece.... and just keep working at it until you get everything tied to the pipe. 

Also, is the rear curtain going to be mounted on a traveler track? If it is, weight becomes and issue pretty quickly and that will dictate fullness depending on the track you have or the track you will have to buy.


----------



## venuetech (Oct 31, 2009)

Go with Velour, a desicion you will never regret.
The specs on my space had flat velour legs, borders (can be hung with fullness) and a flat upstage traveler, the only goods that were 50 percent full.. the grand and the midstage traveler. 

I also have very tall borders at 15' high. I never had any regrets for that, it does come in handy on occasion 

you may wish to consider the inherently flame retardant fabrics.

be sure to get a generous fold back on the leading edge of your grand drape tabs.
Also replace the grand and traveler tracks operating lines.

I recently replaced my up stage traveler and added 2' to the height, due to the traveler track shadow cast on the cyc, this now allows me a higher trim on the upstage border and cyc lighting pipe. I was loosing close to three feet of cyc view due to that shadow.


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 31, 2009)

As has been said, I would just pick one fabric and not mix. Personally, I would go with velour if you can afford it. Also, I would not get any of your drops with fullness. Flat blacks look much better for everything, especially legs and borders. Fullness is OK in a grand drape, but I would not use it anywhere else, it is just not very clean looking.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 1, 2009)

I had a srage replaced with commando and it was crap. I don't know weight or manufacture but it is all fixed curtains and they dryrotted in under five years. I have rips from their own weight.


----------



## shiben (Nov 5, 2009)

Our black box has a mixture of 0 and Rosebrand "Standard fullness" velour drapes for its black box theater. We use the ones with fullness for the curtains that surround the facility. The ones that we use for masking have 0 fullness. I love the look of the theater, softly lit with the house lights, and a comfortable stage wash for walk in. Barely audible walk in music, and Im happy. However, for masking, the place I used to work used 50% fullness drapes, and it just looked stupid. If you can, I would go with Velour for everything, and as was said, 0 fullness. You can always add some.


----------



## RivTech (Jun 6, 2010)

New to the forum and late to this discussion but I would say if you can afford it go for the better quality. That said, buy the drapes flat and then tie in the fullness you want. I've worked some venues with old drapes that were faded in the pleats and then hung flat they looked like 22' tall zebras. Give yourself as many options as you can and then use them.


----------

